# Quest for the Lost Treasure - Kindle Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a great app to introduce young kids to interactive fiction. The colorful graphics and interesting storyline will keep their attention as they look for the lost treasure. I ran it on my Kindle Fire HD with no problems.

Quest for the Lost Treasure


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The author has just notified me that Quest for the Lost Treasure is free this weekend. This is a great opportunity to pickup a nice graphical interactive novel for the kids.


----------

